# looking for motor for gravely rider



## danmack61 (8 mo ago)

I was a member of this forum for many years ,but had sold all my gravelys. Now I have got the bug back and bought another old Gravely. I am looking for a used motor to repower this 812 rider. anyone in Maine have a used kohler or onan for sale? Thanks,- Dan


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. There are two in classifieds as you are aware, maybe the member will stop by again.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

danmack61 said:


> I was a member of this forum for many years ,but had sold all my gravelys. Now I have got the bug back and bought another old Gravely. I am looking for a used motor to repower this 812 rider. anyone in Maine have a used kohler or onan for sale? Thanks,- Dan


Since its harder to find the older engines, people are having good success doing repowers with the Harbor Freight Predator engines. Plenty of how-to vids on YT now days for this. This is just a suggestion. The older Kohlers like the Magnum and Command are very reliable, the Courage is a waste of money and the die too soon. The Onan over heats and has issues with the oil circulating due to the poor engine design. Oil breaks down faster in those Onan engines. 

Most of the B+S are dependable, yet there are a few clunkers in their mix. B+S is also in bankruptcy and nobody knows how it would all turn out. It's questionable for warranty and parts other than the aftermarket knock-offs. 

This day and age, nothing is scared anymore, unless you own a machine shop.


----------

